# WHAT'S THE DIFFERANCE?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok Guys 

What is the Difference between a Challenger and a Big Boy ?

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

allot of wheels JJ! 

You gonna build a 1/29 Challenger for us? 

Dirk...:~}


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Challenger No. 3985, 4-6-6-4 
http://www.up.com/aboutup/special_trains/steam/locomotives/3985.shtml 
"Big Boy" Locomotives 4-8-8-4 
http://www.trainweb.org/jlsrr/bigboy/information/bigboy information center.htm


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I hope I win, 
I hope I win, 

I hope I win..... 

........mmmmmmmmmm now!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Dean, how long have you been in Corona? 

I grew up near Pasadena!! 

Dirk (thread hi-jackinginprogress here !)


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

25 yrs


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, I've been gone since 1969...


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

JJ, I believe the Big Boy was an improved loco based on the Challenger Design. Union Pacific wanted a faster and stronger loco and made design changes to Challenger, like a larger fire box, bigger boiler, and out popped Big Boy. 

Also I also think from memory that driving wheels on Big Boy were a different size. At a guess I believe the centipede tender is basically the same for Big Boy, and Challenger (not the first series) and FEF-2 and FEF-3s. 

Alan


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By steam5 on 26 Sep 2012 05:33 PM 
JJ, I believe the Big Boy was an improved loco based on the Challenger Design. Union Pacific wanted a faster and stronger loco and made design changes to Challenger, like a larger fire box, bigger boiler, and out popped Big Boy. 

Also I also think from memory that driving wheels on Big Boy were a different size. At a guess I believe the centipede tender is basically the same for Big Boy, and Challenger (not the first series) and FEF-2 and FEF-3s. 

Alan




THANKS ALAN.

That is what I wanted to know 

JJ


----------

